# No pheasants in ND



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Another good weekend. 9 out of 39 roosters shot before we decided to go watch some football.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You guys are really hitting the pheasants hard this year. How much more effort are you putting in this year compared to previous years. I will say that there are pheasants around, but nothing close to the lasat couple years.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Honestly it just depends on the day and spot. All of these pheasants are coming from spots that I have walked since I was able to walk. I know most of their escape routes and tendencies at this time of the year. The pheasants are sometimes heavy in some places one day and not the next. I just go until I find a big concentration, break them up into smaller flocks and work them. Once in a while we happen to pin a few hundred between walkers and posters and the hunt is quick, and sometimes we walk multiple spots getting a few out of each. Either way it's lots of fun, and good exercise. 
The population is still good in the area I hunt. It's not as good as the last 5 years or so, but plenty enough.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Again, must be nice wherever you are hunting. . My limit last Thursday required 8 miles of walking and working the two dogs just to see 11 roosters and get 3. They just are not here. Considering I hunt 3 days a week, the numbers have crashed.


----------



## TMPKennels (Mar 9, 2010)

This was a hard year for Pheasants here in Eastern ND. By far the worst in the 4 years we have been up here. I sure hope next eyar is better....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I don't think you're going to see pheasants in SE ND bounce back to where they were with all the habitat that has been taken out.


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Habitat was taken out across the state not just in SE ND.


----------

